# New Shoes



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Found some Mavic Ksyrium SL ($300) and Ksyrium Equipe S ($250) on Craigslist and bought both sets. After comparing both I think I'm going to keep the SL as they much lighter. The SL have more miles and are a little more beat up compared to the Equipe S which only have around 50 miles and are in like new condition. The SL are wrapped in Conti Ultrasport 25mm and the Equipe S have the Mavic Yksion Comp. Haven't had a chance to ride them yet but will tomorrow.

Here are some pictures.

Ksyrium SL


Front


Rear


Ksyrium Equipe S


Front


Rear


----------

